# pfsense instead



## flant (Aug 9, 2012)

Feeling, like I'm crazy, but...
I've download ISO with FreeBSD 9, then I made

```
dd if=FreeBSD-9.0-RELEASE-i386-disc1.iso of=/dev/sdb
```
under linux, and when I'm trying to boot from that flash drive - I can see only "welcome to PFSENSE installation"

Why pfSense???? Am I do something wrong???


----------



## flant (Aug 9, 2012)

It happened already 3 times! !! ((
Looks like magic.


----------



## SirDice (Aug 9, 2012)

I'm guessing you either downloaded the wrong file from the wrong place, or you're booting from the wrong drive.


----------



## dave (Aug 10, 2012)

Use the memstick image, instead of the iso?


----------

